# Lightroom export and/or publish to Shutterfly?



## rhynetc (Aug 11, 2016)

Has anyone come across a Lightroom plugin to enable export and/or publish directly to Shutterfly?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 11, 2016)

Here's one but I can't recommend or not recommend it as I haven't tried it: Shutterfly Upload « don-mckee.com  If you try it , lets us know how well it works.


----------



## rhynetc (Aug 18, 2016)

Upon initiation Lightroom declared a security violation (Your connection is not secure.), required me to login manually to my Shutterfly site.  Once logged in the transfer was conducted OK, but seemed quite slow (~10 minutes to transfer 14 images), ie, compared to transfers to PicasaWeb using Jeffrey's plugin.


----------



## Bill Bruner (Oct 4, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Here's one but I can't recommend or not recommend it as I haven't tried it: Shutterfly Upload « don-mckee.com  If you try it , lets us know how well it works.


I have the shutterfly Upload don-mckee plug-in for transferring a LT collection to Shutterfly...yes, after a few tweeks...it works well.


----------

